# Team Infidel fires!



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Infidel 6 this is ODD 6 over....
roger request 1 round HE...
shot out....

03081400000232391725


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... So who is the forward observer?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont have a clue what you just said i believe you said shot fired......interesting to see this unfold.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting.....I will be watching this one


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Where is the rest of the team??


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Where is the rest of the team??


Must be waiting for the fire for effect order.......

Could be an interesting bomb.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Where is the rest of the team??


Sitting around a large monitor waiting to watch the impact from an aerial infrared camera?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

"the who did what to the where now?" (Homer Simpson quote) op2:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Fire mission. Retail rounds. No DC. Danger Close. Send it.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats right Puffers, the Great Puff Troop Rally is working. It has drawn a ton of targets out for Team Infidel. Now this month we will continue to bracket that thread with mortar fire! Nobody knows how many bombs will come from this, but just know that if you post in that thread, you are not safe!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Thats right Puffers, the Great Puff Troop Rally is working. It has drawn a ton of targets out for Team Infidel. Now this month we will continue to bracket that thread with mortar fire! Nobody knows how many bombs will come from this, but just know that if you post in that thread, you are not safe!


Note to self: create secondary account without bombing address before posting in Rally thread.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Shot out! Troop Rally Retaliation!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

im not gonna argue with a well armed man but arent we supposed to be mortar shelling you for keeping us safe and cozy?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> im not gonna argue with a well armed man but arent we supposed to be mortar shelling you for keeping us safe and cozy?


Yea, those were my thought too. I think TI is a little :loco:. It'll be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Target 1 was predesignated as receiving our monthly dose of pain. Target 2 presented itself as a target of opportunity when they posted up in the Rally thread. In any case, one of the East Coast ZKs will be getting hit this month. The other package is on its way to ...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Gentlemen, thank you for bringing this rally to my attention, I somehow had missed it. Not anymore.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Bird in the air, captain!

9405 5036 9930 0215 3729 53


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Target 1 was predesignated as receiving our monthly dose of pain. Target 2 presented itself as a target of opportunity when they posted up in the Rally thread. In any case, one of the East Coast ZKs will be getting hit this month. The other package is on its way to ...


that narrows it down a bit...if I were a betting man,I would venture to guess that they're gonna bomb the Cap'n in the hopes that it knocks out his communications center so he doesn't make anymore goofy YouTube videos.
and if they didn't..it's not a half-bad idea..I just might do it myself.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that narrows it down a bit...if I were a betting man,I would venture to guess that they're gonna bomb the Cap'n in the hopes that it knocks out his communications center* so he doesn't make anymore goofy YouTube videos*.
> and if they didn't..it's not a half-bad idea..I just might do it myself.


We can only hope Pete - we can only hope!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Seriously, only 3 of us have posted... Where IS the rest of the team???


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Delivery confirmed... now where is the target? Still unconscious? Could be.

I guess we'll just have to wait till he wakes up...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

target may be layed out on their lawn! haha


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Seriously, only 3 of us have posted... Where IS the rest of the team???


rocker 06 is in the field tonight training, hell be launching soon as he gets back.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

For my fellow squids in the house "Diver on surface, Diver okay" "Standby for UNDET" "FIRE IN THE HOLE, FIRE IN THE HOLE, FIRE IN THE HOLE".


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Well apparently the bombs will be spaced out just far enough for him to rebuild the mailbox in between. So much for military precision.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Cmon Doc??? The only thing the military does quickly is standing fast. Should be spaced out well enough that he can make a couple of trips to Home Depot to fix things.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

bombsquadmike007 said:


> For my fellow squids in the house "Diver on surface, Diver okay" "Standby for UNDET" "FIRE IN THE HOLE, FIRE IN THE HOLE, FIRE IN THE HOLE".


are you referring to Navy Squids...or those highly annoying Squids from Washington State?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if I was supposed to post this here but I was hit by one of your team members

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298354-dropship-explosion-shortfuse-style.html


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> are you referring to Navy Squids...or those highly annoying Squids from Washington State?


Well I guess that would explain the ass-dryer. He's just trying to put out the fire in the hole.

Wow, did I really just say that? That was horrible. Guess I won't quit my day job.:flame:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Well apparently the bombs will be spaced out just far enough for him to rebuild the mailbox in between. So much for military precision.


Mine lands 14SEP11. Just checked my tracking number.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

0303 1290 0001 6155 1351 - Shot Over


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Rounds 1, 2, 3, have splashed. Round 4 flash to bang +/- 2 days. Target package 1 Mod A, round 5, shot out. Authenticate TH.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Rounds 1, 2, 3, have splashed. Round 4 flash to bang +/- 2 days. Target package 1 Mod A, round 5, shot out. Authenticate TH.


I don't know what's going on here but I have a feeling it's gonna be good. can't wait to see all the destruction you and team infidel bring upon unexpecting BOTL's


----------

